
Study exposes major flaw in classic artificial intelligence test - runesoerensen
http://techxplore.com/news/2016-07-exposes-major-flaw-classic-artificial.html
======
runesoerensen
Link to the study _" Taking the fifth amendment in Turing’s imitation game"_:
[http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/0952813X.2015.113...](http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/0952813X.2015.1132273)

